# plastic screw caps



## rhattin (Jan 31, 2014)

Tried to pass this info along through the main thread. I have been using plastic screw cap closures now for about 3 months and have gone through about 1000. 
They are the Novembal 30H60 model and are called Novatwist. does anybody else have any information on their effectiveness because, they are pretty effectrive from my experience. They cost about the same as a cork plus a shrink and save about 50% of the effort in the bottling process. Love to hear from some heavy users of corks. 
Ric


----------



## WellingtonToad (Feb 1, 2014)

rhattin,
I also use novatwists. I only use about 200 a year, not 1000's. I have had no real problems with them except for a batch of plum wine that I forgot the sorbate. Getting the screw cap off in a hurry is a problem. Funny for those watching. lol

Having said that the nova twists tended to leak a bit under the pressure in the bottle then reseal. The top of the cap bulged under the pressure. 
With corks, I probably would have lost them before I knew what happened.

So far I have only had wine under novatwists for 2 years, but still no problems.


----------



## swbossert (Sep 12, 2014)

I haven't been able to find Novatwist caps in the US for under a dollar each. Where are you getting yours?


----------



## WellingtonToad (Sep 13, 2014)

Well how about that there is something that is cheaper in Australia than the USA.

http://www.vinvicta.com.au/catalogue/search_result

I don't think it will help you though.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## rhattin (Sep 14, 2014)

The Novatwist is made by a company called Novembal, part of the Tetra Pak Group and have 6 plants around the world, including 2 in North America. I purchase my supplies through Scott Labs, who also provide a lot of wine making chemicals and yeast. Net cost is $.10/ cap.
Ric


----------



## WellingtonToad (Sep 14, 2014)

Yep, sounded too good to be true. These are cheaper in the USA too. ;P


----------



## Dugger (Sep 15, 2014)

WellingtonToad said:


> Yep, sounded too good to be true. These are cheaper in the USA too. ;P



Hey, don't give up yet - rhattin is in Canada!!


----------



## rhattin (Sep 16, 2014)

*Plastic Cap Samples*

Doug, 
Have you tried them yet?? I have about 2000 on hand, but only in black. 
The Scott Lab sales rep for the area dropped by yesterday to look at the Wine Time Factory and said he would like to promote them. May be a deal can be made. 
Ric


----------



## swbossert (Sep 19, 2014)

I checked the Scott lab website and I only saw metal screw caps.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 20, 2014)

rhattin said:


> Doug,
> Have you tried them yet?? I have about 2000 on hand, but only in black.
> The Scott Lab sales rep for the area dropped by yesterday to look at the Wine Time Factory and said he would like to promote them. May be a deal can be made.
> Ric



No, Ric, I haven't ventured into screw caps. My production these days is way down to 2-3 kits a year so it's not worth it to me to get screw top bottles and go that route, since I have the bottles and synthetics to continue what I'm doing.
It used to be mostly Stelvin twist caps out there and they had to be machine installed for a proper seal, so it will ne interesting to see how these ones fare. Is the Wine Time Factory a local store?


----------



## rhattin (Sep 20, 2014)

Doug, 
i make wine to order for neighbours and friends and so I am technically a Ferment on Premise, and needed a FOP permit from CRA ( excise tax andall that) and thus had to have a name - so I called it Wine Time Factory ( WTF). Then had a visit from the Revenuers ( CRA) from Moncton and after their looks of astonishment abated, they suggested that I really didn;t qualify as a commercial establishment, since at the time I have about 8 customers (??) aka friends. So they asked me to apply to de-register myself as a FOP, which I have done. They also suggested I change the name, so I now call my operation Wine Time Factory for Friends or WTF3. 
I still make wine for friends and adjust it to their taste. About 100 kits a year, as well as juice and sometimes even grapes. 
Where are you in Windsor Junction?
Ric


----------



## cooldood (Sep 20, 2014)

swbossert said:


> I checked the Scott lab website and I only saw metal screw caps.


I couldnt find them either


----------



## Dugger (Sep 20, 2014)

rhattin said:


> Doug,
> ""............................
> Where are you in Windsor Junction?
> Ric



I'm in Charleswood S/D. off Wingate Drive; been here about 6 years now.


----------



## rhattin (Sep 21, 2014)

Doug, 

I had to contact Scott labs directly in Pickering (905 839-9463, or 800 RX-Scott. Their local rep is Pierre Pelletier and his number is 514 894-8678 The part number is 70-23501 and they are called Novatwist 30H60 gold caps. Minimum order is 1000. They come in a variety of colours, red,white black and others. You can get them imprinted with your logo for a fee, and delay. 
If Scott Labs has them in stock, they ship very quickly. 
Easy to use and reusable as well. I am converting my production to them. If you want to try some, I have about 2000 on hand. 

Ric


----------



## richmke (Sep 21, 2014)

What's the cost of 1,000?


----------

